# Is Librax really good for those awful spasms?



## SKZ (Dec 1, 2007)

My Dr. prescribed Nu-Lev, but it didnt help the nightmare spasms I had al last week. I would like to have something on hand that will work the next time. Is LIBRAX better?? I suffered for 5 days straight with those spasm and even went to the ER (waste of time). I just want something that can help the next time. Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It works for some people.I can't predict if it will help for you, considering it is similar to Nulev with an added ingredient.Some people need tricyclic antidepressants to calm the pain nerves down rather than antispasmodics to relax the smooth muscles.K.


----------



## 17463 (Apr 3, 2007)

I took Liberax for an entire year. The first few months was great. Felt like my old self. But after time, it didn't work as well. One pill a day turned to two, then three. After a year, my constipation got worse. A few weeks later, I started Zelnorm. For short term, Liberax works great.


----------



## elderberrysmom (Nov 27, 2007)

I was on Librax for 8 months. It was working great and then my doc said he wanted me off it because it can be addicting. He put me on Hyoscamine which I had awful side effects and it didn't work. Now I feel I am back to square one and wondering what to do. I also had bad withdrawal headaches and nervousness after I stopped taking the Librax but it was worth feeling normal again.


----------



## Britt (Dec 12, 2007)

I just started Librax 3x a day after a disastrous result with Pamine forte (serious vision loss). So far, I feel normal again after about a week. Which is good, those gut wrenching pains were enough to drive someone mad. I felt like someone had stabbed me in the gut.


----------

